# Diff in SRAM brakes



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

To All

does anyone know what is the difference between APEX, Rival and Force barkes other than price and colout?

how does Apex and/or Rival brakes stack up to Campy skeleton brakes?

Thanks


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Apex calipers can take slightly larger tires, I believe. Rival brakes lack a caliper centering screw.

They get lighter (slightly) as you go Apex -> Rival -> Force.

Asad


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## breezer69 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks


----------

